# Another 6 pound bass



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught this one a few days ago. I've gotten three6 pounders in three trips. Best span of my life.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet, nice Bass,,,,


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice fish, WHere is that at?


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Dang,

You got a real good place to fish cuz seems like eveery time you go you catch them biggens.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

sweet. looks like a golf course?..............


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice bass.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man you got a nice place!! you better keep that one hush hush.. congrats on ANOTHER great bass


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice Fish.... What county do you live in to be catching fish that size


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice...:clap

:letsdrink


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

She was caught and released out of a pond on the Eglin Reservation.


----------



## happyhooker (Jun 30, 2009)

nice bass always nice here about catch and release


----------

